# New Moose Antler Project



## stoneman (Jun 25, 2011)

I found a guy in Arkansas, Marshell Ray, who casts skulls for mounting sheds or sawed off antlers. He also casts reproduction antlers. He is the only guy I know of who casts a moose skull for a European style mount. I contacted him through his business website at http://www.pinchbackreproductions.com/ and he walked me through his design and the mounting process. He sent me the cast reproduction skull, steel square stock, epoxy, skull paint, etc. to mount a big set of sheds Riley found last spring in New Hampshire (18-1/4 & 17-1/2 pounds). After all is completed, the design allows you to remove the antlers for transportation. We hung it at camp earlier today and I just got home. As mounted, the spread of the set on the skull measures just a hair over 71 inches wide!


----------



## philb (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow that looks big before it was wall-mounted, but huge on the wall!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## boxerman (Jun 25, 2011)

Those are huge set antler.


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Now that is FREAKIN cool man!!


----------



## Whaler (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome. I have taken quite a few Moose but never one with a rack like that.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 26, 2011)

That is very cool and I like the fact that Riley found them and that it looks like a skull, but is just the moose cast offs.  Riley is a very cool dog.  The antlers look massive.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 27, 2011)

Very sharp!  Amazing animal worthy of the  effort you invested in that rack being mounted

I almost hit one of those in a vw bug coming back from killington many years back but the good Lord watched over me that day in that it would have been over

Which part of nh did you find those and did Riley get to chew on them any?


----------



## stoneman (Jun 27, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Very sharp!  Amazing animal worthy of the  effort you invested in that rack being mounted
> 
> I almost hit one of those in a vw bug coming back from killington many years back but the good Lord watched over me that day in that it would have been over
> 
> Which part of nh did you find those and did Riley get to chew on them any?



I definitely would not want to hit one with a car - especially a vw bug. Glad to hear you missed it.

This particular set was found about 3 or 4 miles east of route 16 between Milan and Errol. Riley doesn't get to chew on the sheds he has found. He was trained using a method developed by a guy in Wisconsin who modeled his training after the method used to train drug sniffing dogs. Riley found 16 sheds (or parts of sheds) this past spring and he gets a nice chunk of boiled chicken for each find as his reward. Here is our 2011 haul which included 8 that I found along with Riley's 16. In Riley's stack was a matched set of small antlers found in Vermont still on the moose skull - one that died during the winter.


----------

